# Quest ultra lite wade rod.



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

The all new 2018 Quest is here. 6'6"med power 6-12 lb line. mod fast action wil cast a 1/16 oz jig Cork split grip, Fuji sk2 split reel seat, This rod weights less than 2.9 oz .........$219

I also have two 2017 rods renaining from the show................................................$169

All rods built at seekfishing have an unconditional performance quaranty. Fish your rod for up to 30 days and if its not the rod for you trade for any rod you like of equal value.


----------

